# Permissions to build and size of the plots required.



## Soulfarmland (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello Expats, 
We are currently looking for a land to buy in Portugal and to move there with a group of people. I am looking for any information about the requirments for the building permits and especially for the minimum land size that required in order to apply for building. 
An example that i came through for the ares near Sierra de Estrella: 
_*For example in Oliveira do Hospital area you need at least 3,26 ha for each house or 2ha if there is already a building (before 1951). In Seia area you need 3ha and in Gouveia area you need to have at least 5.000m2. *_

If you have any leads or links doesnt matter in which language will be very helpful to narrow the search and get more information before we schedule land viewings. 
Wish everybody a great sunny weekend.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Initially getting a copy of the article's information listed on the "land registry" to ascertain it's category ie land, urban, rustic and dimensions, legal owner etc. Also if the article is a building or ruin then if it's classed habitation etc. Usually land is one article and habitation building is a separate article so a house with garden is two or more articles. It is sometimes possible, but rare, to get a building reclassified as habitation but no guarantee, then if it's not habitation it cannnot be officially lived in - this obviously officially also applies to tents, yurts, sheds, caravans, barns as they do not have habitation status. If you are going to build new then the latest building regulations need to be complied with. Once you have any available information you need to contact the local council (info on the article's land registry listing) with your proposal for the article to find if your scheme is acceptable "in theory" or not and what permissions/plans etc. you may need. Probably going in person with any associated paperwork is the best. Even though there may be stuff written on the interwebs about "the correct/legal way of doing things" in Portugal it, unfortunately, does not mean that is way you will find it being done.

You may find some useful information if you read omostra 06 's thread 








Tips for home buyers


Anyone thinking of buying a property in Portugal and want to know your way around the paperwork, here are a few pointers that may help you avoid problems. In the old urban cardenetas(deeds) if it is a house for habitation it will be written Casa de Habitacao. If is a new type cardeneta...




www.expatforum.com









__





How to request the land registry?


ePortugal, the central portal for Public Administration services.




eportugal.gov.pt


----------

